# Alternator pinout



## Optical345 (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find the pinouts (or a schematic) for an alternator? I will be adding a seperate power source for the plow pump, which will include a seperate battery, and alternator. My other option will be adding a capacitor bank (large, and expensive) to the existing electrical system.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

what kind of alt-- u could actually just add a second alt. 1wire and run it off that-- but like i said before what kind of alt. are u currently using


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Whats the purpose of this?

You don't need 2 alternators. Maybe dual batteries wold help.


----------



## Optical345 (Jan 23, 2004)

I am attempting to take the dramatic strain off the alternator when the plow is operated. If I install a capacitor bank in parallel with the plow pump, it will eliminate all strain on the alternator (and the rest of the electrical system), which will prevent the "dimming." Or I could install a second battery, and alternator , wire them to the plow pump, isolating the second circuit from the existing electrical system. Typically, the pump draws 180+ Amps when it is operated normally. The truck's electical system was not designed to handle the extra load, which is why alternators do not last too long when used in conjunction with an electric over hydraulic pump. I realize I am going way beyond what I need to worry about, but being an engineer, it's in my nature.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

180amps what kind of pump u using-- my meyer only draws 85amps


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Buy the time you put all of this effort and money, youd be further along just buy adding a second battery and replace the alt when it goes out...Rob


----------



## DEVUNK88 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes that may be true, but if the engineer here can come up with a reliable way to eliminate those replacements, and resulting dead batteries, I would like to hear it
I am looking at doing very similar upgrades
I went through pure hell last year with bad alternators, dead batteries, bad grounds, and 
not enough oomph in the electrical systems, and when you have lots to clear and 30 driveways to push in a 36 hour continuous blizzard, the last thing you want is to replace alternators and get a jump from your clients. trust me. 
much respect to your comment, 
just thought I'd add a little personal experience to the cause.
nick


----------



## DEVUNK88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont know what he is using, but I have the specs here for an e-60
says, under load
max current draw = 230 amps @ 12 volts
now thats the max, I have never measured it myself, 
but if I were to wire in a capacitor, it would cover all 230 of those amps.


----------



## DEVUNK88 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey optical,
I am looking at similar ideas.
1. there are professionals that can install dual alternators as aftermarket add-ons, warrantied and all

2. you can get 8 farad capacitors off ebay for just $80.00

3. dual batteries may be a good choice

i'm with you on this one it is worth it, the next newer diesel I purchase will definantly be outfitted 
with such systems
let me know how its going,


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im took electrical engineering too... and thought about hte capacitor thing alot

this is what you do.... add a second deep cycle battery, if need install a battery isolator.... optimas are the best around..... if your lights are diming that baddly, you must have a weak alt to begin with...

a plow pump is noting more that a starter motor, at leat in this case you trucks ALT is giving it some power, instead of a cold start - so to speak

dual batt... then go have a custom ALT done... i got 200 amps for 200 bucks.... noo need to change the entire set up under the hood, and all that expense..... then every time you need a repair, your belt is goin got be different... along with pulleys.... not good

3third the isolator , will keep the trucks power seperate from the plows.. simple done

and your right 180 AMPs, or more, to raise the plow


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i was thinking this over before myself... did a quick web search. most heavy duty alternators put out 130 to 150 amps at idle. even with a max of 250 or 300 amps you wont get the power at idle.
solution would be dual alternators or a idle up function so the truck idles up when power is needed (see it in commercial trucks).

other factor is the diodes in the alt since the more the better at converting to dc current so if you replace a six diode with a ten or fourteen diode you are further ahead at saving your alternator since overworking diodes is the primary reason they go from what ive read.

i run a starting/deep cycling marine battery with a stock 105 amp alt and deal with the dimming but havent had a breakdown from it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bribrius;581954 said:


> i was thinking this over before myself... did a quick web search. most heavy duty alternators put out 130 to 150 amps at idle. even with a max of 250 or 300 amps you wont get the power at idle.
> solution would be dual alternators or a idle up function so the truck idles up when power is needed (see it in commercial trucks).
> 
> other factor is the diodes in the alt since the more the better at converting to dc current so if you replace a six diode with a ten or fourteen diode you are further ahead at saving your alternator since overworking diodes is the primary reason they go from what ive read.
> ...


All you have to due is go to a rebuild shop for starters alternators and for the most part they will build it to your specs, for a low RPM.... thats what i did....

AGS in crystal lake .... its 1 buck an amp .... i think thye can go up to about 300 amos, but he said depends a little on how big the casing is


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

elite1msmith;581967 said:


> All you have to due is go to a rebuild shop for starters alternators and for the most part they will build it to your specs, for a low RPM.... thats what i did....
> 
> AGS in crystal lake .... its 1 buck an amp .... i think thye can go up to about 300 amos, but he said depends a little on how big the casing is


i hear you but i thought the point of this thread was to have alternator(s) supply enough amps at idle to support the draw from the plow pump, truck running, lights whatever all at idle.

so the alternator would have to put out that 250 three hundred amps at IDLE.

im sure you rebuilt one is working fine and i might do the same but it still doesnt put out enough juice to supply the draw. you might be at 100 amps now at idle. thats it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if you tell them low (idle RPM) they wil build it... im sure a 300 AMP, at idle puts out at least 150 or so. 

and heres the bigggest hint...parts stores sell smaller pulleys.... which give you a faster RPM 

and the batts can handle the rest...im just saying , money can be spent in other places, just good buisness advise... 

Too many guys go way over board on this site, for things they dont need, this is one example... - spend 300 plus 2 good batteries, and it will last just as long.... and you will have way less work involved

2 alternators, adds more strain to the engie, and would slightly decrease fuel ecomnomy... just a thought


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

elite1msmith;581976 said:


> if you tell them low (idle RPM) they wil build it... im sure a 300 AMP, at idle puts out at least 150 or so.
> 
> and heres the bigggest hint...parts stores sell smaller pulleys.... which give you a faster RPM
> 
> ...


AGREEDussmileyflag


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL I hope he found his answer by now.......since the thread was started almost 5 years ago.


----------

